

Ask HN: Flattr on content sites - arcanainc

If a content site that pays it's writers a salary were to set up a flattr button (flattr.com) on it's posts, do the writers deserve a piece or does the site get to keep it all?
======
patio11
Morally speaking? _punt_

Legally speaking? No. If you receive a salary, anything you write is "work for
hire" for your organization. They get exclusive rights to it, unless you
negotiate differently.

Practically speaking? Nobody will make any money from Flattr so it doesn't
matter.

~~~
arcanainc
_Nobody will make any money from Flattr so it doesn't matter._

Care to elaborate?

~~~
patio11
See my comments here (about Flattr):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1499269>

and the thread here (about Contenture, a company with the same business model,
which folded for exactly the reason described):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=627837>

~~~
Groxx
Between those two comments, you seem to be the sort of person who would also
claim the iPhone will never sell because people want to use their phones to
_make calls_.

Not that I'm saying you're _wrong_ about Flattr / that business model. I just
_hope_ you are, because it's a very consumer-centric business model, and I'd
love it to succeed.

------
vyrotek
Depends on how common place you think 'profit sharing' is at normal companies.
I have yet to work somewhere (as a dev) where I earned a salary and earned a
bonus each time the sales team sold it. Should I demand a share? After all,
its the developers who actually created the product right?

In the end, it really depends on the site. But seeing as they are paying you a
salary, I'm guessing they aren't inclined to do so since you get paid the same
paycheck regardless of the amount of visits or flattr tips that come in.

------
dotBen
Treat it as advertising income like any income.

Do you currently share advertising income with writers above their salary?

